
Your Company Should Let You Work from Anywhere - joeyespo
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-15/sunday-strategist-your-company-should-let-you-work-from-anywhere
======
mikece
Disclaimer: I haven't read the article. But I am working for a client that
doesn't have space for all of the consultants on the project to come in to the
office and this leads to wild miscommunications that lead to non-trivial
delays which ultimately result in the client to ask the (local) consultants to
come in to the office to talk to the staff to settle miscommunications.
Setting aside the assertion that the client might need to communicate better
we're all humans and misunderstandings happen. For remote workers who can't
come in for a face-to-face meeting there's little chance to overcome a
situation like this.

If companies were always able to communicate effectively then I might agree
with the title... but this game works both ways and sometimes it's the
employee/consultant/contractor who has the communication deficit which is
exaggerated by remote.

~~~
100100010001
Aside from physical communication, every other type is achievable through
computers. Does that mean the only way to resolve a misunderstanding is
through physical communication?

